# بفضل من الله وحده وتعالى كود الحريق Nfpa كاملا اصدار عام 2000



## ابو البراء2007 (30 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله الذى هدنا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدنا الله
هذا كود الحريق NFPA كاملا اصدار عام 2000 فى صورة برنامج يرجى بعد فكه وبعد عمل SETUP له الدعاء بظهر الغيب البرنامج موجود جزء واحد فقط على هذا الرابط
http://mihd.net/8sbwdf

ملحوظه يرجى عدم نقل SOURCE البرنامج بعد عمل التنصيب


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة كود مكافحة الحريق الا يريده احد لم اتلقى اى رد منكم ارجو الدعاء


----------



## fadi kabes (31 يوليو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​مع أنني لا علاقة لي بهذا الموضوع ولكن لا تزعل يا أخي عدم الشكر أو التعليق لا يضيع من أجرك شئ بأذن الله​


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (31 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله لك يااخى لكن لدى مشكله موقع التحميل يحدد 2 ساعه للتحميل فقط و الملف كبير ارجو ان تقوم بتحميله على موقع اخر


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (1 أغسطس 2007)

اخى الكريم فادى والله ما قصدت طلب الشكر من احد الا الله ولكن كنت منذ فترة متشوقا لارسال كود الحريق كاملا لاخونى فى الملتقى او اى اخ اخر يحتاجه ولم اكن اعلم موقع يقوم برفعه لكبر حجمه لذا شملتنى الفرحة حين وفقنى الله لذلك وكنت حريص من ردى على معرفة انه موجود فقط


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (1 أغسطس 2007)

*الى اخى العزيز احمد*



ahmedmosa1973 قال:


> بارك الله لك يااخى لكن لدى مشكله موقع التحميل يحدد 2 ساعه للتحميل فقط و الملف كبير ارجو ان تقوم بتحميله على موقع اخر



انت قلتها يا اخى لكبر حجم الملف وانا لا اعلم موقع رفع يسمح برفع هذا الحجم وكذلك هذا الكود لا يمكن تجزئتة لذا اذا كنت تعلم موقع اخر يسمح بذلك فعلمنى به ولك من الله وافر الجزاء وادعوه ان يجزل لك العطاء


----------



## che_san (2 أغسطس 2007)

*تغيير موقع التنزيل*

السلام عليكم
ان هذا الكتاب مهم جدا" لي فأرجو منك تغيير موقع التنزييل الى ال rapidshar .لانني لم استطع تنزيله من الموقع الذي وضعته. 
شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الله خيرا" ابو البراء
هذا الكود ابحث عليه من زمان ولذلك اود ان اعرف كيف تتم عملية تحميله , اسال الله لي ولك خاتمه كفؤها الحسن والجنه.


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (3 أغسطس 2007)

ابو البراء2007 قال:


> انت قلتها يا اخى لكبر حجم الملف وانا لا اعلم موقع رفع يسمح برفع هذا الحجم وكذلك هذا الكود لا يمكن تجزئتة لذا اذا كنت تعلم موقع اخر يسمح بذلك فعلمنى به ولك من الله وافر الجزاء وادعوه ان يجزل لك العطاء



يمكنك يا اخى ان تحمله على الرابد شير او 
http://s2.turboupload.com/upload.tu
وبارك الله لك


----------



## al65mh (3 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخوي أبو البراء وزادك الله علما وتقى ونفع بك...


----------



## al65mh (3 أغسطس 2007)

بعد ما حملت البرنامج وفكيت الملف اللي امتداده lll
جاني ملف مضغوط في setupe بس للاسف بعد ما خلصت قال فيه خطأ error
مدري المشكله واجهت الجميع ولا واجهتني لوحدي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (3 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله حملت الملف لكن كيف استخدمه ؟
ارجو المساعده


----------



## mhmdbly (3 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ العزيز ابو البراء2007:
بالنسبة للكود الامريكى 2000 فقد صدر الكود الجديد المنقح والمعدل لذا الكود 2000 يعتبر عديم الفائدة .ومن الامور المنقحة فى الاصدار الجديد2006 ما تم اقرارة فى فصل الاخلاء من تغيير بعض النظريات الخاصة بخطط الاخلاء. مثل نظرية استخدام المصاعد الكهربائية اثناء الحريق وكذلك نظريات نظام الضغط المكانى للتحكم فى سلوك وخط سير الدخان اثناء الحريق.وهناك امور اخرى تهتم فى العمليات الحسابية الرياضيةالخاصة بالحريق وسبب تعديلها يعود لاحداث 9/11.محمد الرشيدى-مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق.بريطانيا


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (4 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ mhmdbly
[اود ان اسالك يااخي العزيز اذا يوجد عندك معلومات عن انظمة تصميم الفوم(FOAM SYSTEM
لحماية خزانات الوقود *ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## heshamsat97 (4 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك اله كل خير لكن للأسف الملف بعد ما يتم فك ضغطه يبدو به خطأ رجاء من الأخوة عدم إضاعة وقتهم فى تحميله


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (5 أغسطس 2007)

mhmdbly قال:


> الاخ العزيز ابو البراء2007:
> بالنسبة للكود الامريكى 2000 فقد صدر الكود الجديد المنقح والمعدل لذا الكود 2000 يعتبر عديم الفائدة .ومن الامور المنقحة فى الاصدار الجديد2006 ما تم اقرارة فى فصل الاخلاء من تغيير بعض النظريات الخاصة بخطط الاخلاء. مثل نظرية استخدام المصاعد الكهربائية اثناء الحريق وكذلك نظريات نظام الضغط المكانى للتحكم فى سلوك وخط سير الدخان اثناء الحريق.وهناك امور اخرى تهتم فى العمليات الحسابية الرياضيةالخاصة بالحريق وسبب تعديلها يعود لاحداث 9/11.محمد الرشيدى-مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق.بريطانيا


الاخ العزيز محمد الرشيدى جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذه الاضافه المفيدة ولكنى ما اردت من رفع هذا الاصدار الا افادة الذين ليس لهم اى مصدر لمعلومات هندسة المكافحة واذا كانت هناك اجزء قد تم تعديلها فهناك اجزاء ثابتة او قد تكون بداية مقبولة
ثم ان المشكلة اننى ان كنت املك كود الحريق 2006 فكيف ارفعه لكبر حجمه فارجو المعذرة والعفو من الله ونسالكم الدعاء


----------



## hady511 (5 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ العزيز ابو البراء
شكرا جزيلا لك وبصراحة هذا الكود مهم جدا ,, وكما قلت فالتغيرات في 2006 لن تكون جذرية وانما تنقيحيةولكن أرجو اذا كان عندك اصدار 2006 فيمكنك رفعه كأجزاء على مواقع رفع عديدة
____
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (5 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور ياخي جاري التحميل


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al65mh (7 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني واحبابي العرب
ياليت إذا كان هناك شرح للبرنامج وكيفيه استخدامه
ياليت ما تبخلون علينا
واخص في طلبي ابو البراء


----------



## che_san (7 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا" لكني لم استطع تنزيل الملف.فأتمنى أن تضعه على موقع اّخر.
شكرا"


----------



## mhmdbly (7 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ وليد مناصرة:
يوجد هناك عدة انظمة لحماية خزانات الوقود .من اهمها deluge system وهناك بعض الانظمة الدارجة مثل halon,co2,water mist ,foamburial,submirtion system.ويتم اختيار النظام حسب التقديرات الاولية والمسح الميدانى للموقع المطلوب العمل بة,هذا ويعتبر deluge system من احسن انظمة المرشات للاعتبارات التالية:1اقتصادى 2صديق للبيئة3لة فعالية كبيرة4لة سرعة كبيرة فى الانتشار والتعبئة5متوفر لاعتمادة على جزيئات الماء الحرارية.ولكن لة حسابات خاصة فى عمل التصميم حيث ان deluge system تكثر بة الاكواع والموصلات و الاعمدة المتوازية للمرشات. هذا الجواب بطريقة مختصرة واذا رغبت بالتفصيل ,انا بالخدمة. محمد الرشيدى مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق .بريطانيا


----------



## sica_1 (7 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور كتتتتتتتتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## che_san (15 أغسطس 2007)

*انتظر...*

السلام عليكم.اني ما زلت أنتظر تنزيل nfpa2000 على موقع اّخر لأستطبع الأستفادة من خدماتك.
يوجد مشكلة في التنزيل عن mehdnet .
شكرا"


----------



## م. علاء (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال جودة علي (6 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور أخى - برجاء أن يكون الملف صالح


----------



## mhmdbly (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
ارجو التكرم بافادتى عن كيفية عمل رافعة Crean Tawer.حيث اننى حاليا ابحث فى كيفية مكافحة الحريق بهذا النوع من الرافعات ومدى تأثير الرياح فى انتشار الحريق خصوصا اذا كانت الرافعة على مستوى عالى فى الارتفاع كما هو فى بناء الابراج العالية. وشكرا . اخوكم محمد الرشيدى-مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق-بريطانيا.


----------



## mhmdbly (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء:
ارجو التكرم بافادتى عن كيفية عمل رافعة Crean Tower.حيث اننى حاليا ابحث فى كيفية مكافحة الحريق بهذا النوع من الرافعات ومدى تأثير الرياح فى انتشار الحريق خصوصا اذا كانت الرافعة على مستوى عالى فى الارتفاع كما هو فى بناء الابراج العالية. وشكرا . اخوكم محمد الرشيدى-مهندس مكافحة ووقاية من الحريق-بريطانيا.


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الى الاخ محمد الرشيدي
اود ان اسالك ماالفرق بين جهاز Alarm check valve وجهاز Deluge valve ومتى نستخدم كل منهما.ومن ماذا يتكون deluge system.
وفي generater room ماذا تنصح ان نستخدم من الانظمه.
وشاكراً لك على حسن تعاونك


----------



## mhmdbly (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ محمد وليد مناصرة
يسعدنى ان اقوم بالاجابة على كل تساؤلاتك ولكن ارجو ان تعذرنى حاليا لاننى اقوم بعمل بحوث ميدانية .وسف اقوم بالرد خلال هذا الاسبوع انشاللةز واذا كنت مستعجلا فسوف اعطى اسئلتك الاولوية .شكرا لك وشكرا لتفهمك.


----------



## علي محمد المهندس (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ولله يا اخي وفقك الله لصيام شهر رمضان المبارك وجعلك من الصائمين


----------



## motaz_95 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيت خيرااااااااا
ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## NAK (9 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك لكن الملف التطبيقي به خطأ و بذلك هو لا يعمل لذا أتمنى على المشرفين غلق الموضوع حرصاً على زمن المتصفحين


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

كل العام والجميع بخير ورمضان كريم


----------



## مهندس ربيع (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ملف هام وسوف اقوم بتحميله انشاء الله


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

اخي محمد رشيدي
اشكرك على انك قمت بقرأة أسئلتي على الرغم بأنك مشغول , أسأل الله لك التوفيق في البحوث الميدانيه.
وأنا انتظر منك الاجابه على راحتك .
وفي عندي سؤال عن كيفية حماية وتبريد transformer وأي نظام نستخدم


----------



## yusifarchi (13 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز شكرا علي المجهود الوافر وجزاك الله خير 
بس فيه ملاحظة وهي ان امتداد الملف بعد فك الضغط lll
ولا يوجد طريقة اعرفها تفتح هذا الامتداد برجاء توضيح كيفية فتح الملف 
وشكرا


----------



## ايمن يحيي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور ملف هام وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## هندسة الجادرية (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررريييييييييييين


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (20 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## البنغدير (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الجبار بتحميلك
هذا الكود وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك.

اخي ابو البراء عندي استفسار هل انت تعمل في هذا المجال
وهو هندسة النار؟


----------



## شلدون (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خيرا لقد حملت الكتاب nfpa2000 ولكن وجدت ملفين لا يعملن لا استطيع عمل setup هل يوجد امكانية تحميله منفرده
شكرا للمجهووود الجبار


----------



## شلدون (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بعد تحميل الكتاب وجدت ملفين corrupt هل من طريقة لاحملها منفرده

شكرا للمجهوووود الجبار


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## casper_13_96 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يكرمك ...........


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صلاح الدين كرار (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل مشكور يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خير واحسن اليك وزودك علما نافعا


----------



## شلدون (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الملفات corrupt وهىdocument and setting/Rar$d100.422/nfpa2000.iii :
CRC failed nfap2000/view32/FCNATQC.DLL
:CRC failed nfpa2000 /NFO/NFCOONOV.NFO
ارجو المساعده يا مهندس ابو البراء لانى لدى صعوبه فى نت لتحميل البرنامج كانل مرة اخرى شكرا


----------



## سدير عدنان (15 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز اذا امكنك ايجاد برامج لتصميم الخزانات غير api 650


----------



## MEP (16 مارس 2008)

تشكر ياغالي 

,,,,


----------



## محمود حمزاوي (29 مارس 2008)

alah yekrmk ya rab w yaret 3aiz ketab 3an 7esab elfirefighting and its system


----------



## حسام كزكز (30 مارس 2008)

الرجاء شرح طريقة التحميل mihd .


----------



## amr fathy (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (14 مايو 2008)

أخي أبو البراء يا ريت تجاوبنا عن طريقة فتح الملف لأن امتداده Lll
كيف يمكن فتحه رجااااء؟


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (14 مايو 2008)

شكراً ليك جزيلاً 
لكن أنا واضح إن عندي مشكله في التنزيل من موقع Mihad.net ممكن حد يشرحلنا كيفية التنزيل من الموقع


----------



## محمد أبوخطوة (14 مايو 2008)

أخي جزاك الله خيرا 
أنا عندي منه نسخة 2002 علي شكل برنامج أيضا
من يريدها يطلبها يمكنني رفعها له.


----------



## hady511 (19 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخي محمد أبو خطوة .... جزاك الله خيرا (ماذا تنتظر؟؟!!) .... أرجو منك رفع النسخة التي لديك عسى أن يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ... صراحة نحن محتاجين كثيرا لكودات الحريق
---------
أخي ابو البراء
غريب... أنك الى الآن لم ترد على أحد .... الجميع ومعهم أنا جربو ونزلو الملف وهو ذو لاحقة lll ولا أعرف ماهذه اللاحقة فأرجو منك اكمال معروفك وحل الأمر ؟؟

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## احمد مؤنس (13 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله لك يااخى


----------



## مهندس احمد قطب (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا محتاج البرنامج دة ضرورى بس بعد مفكيتة لقيت امتدادة .lll
ومش عارف اعمل اية ؟
ارجو الرد سريعا جدا
شكراااااااااا


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (22 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخوانى فى الله انا اسف جدا على تاخيرى فى الرد لابد ان هنا مشكلة فى الايميل الخاصى بى ونظرا لظروف العمل واعتذارا منى لهذا التاخير فقد قمت برفع كود الحريق اصدار 2002 كاملا مقاسم الى سبعة اجزء على الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/94296631/87ee3e0c/NFPA_2002part01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94299910/91e03b73/NFPA_2002part02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94299901/fffc3aa4/NFPA_2002part03.html


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (22 مارس 2009)

وباقى الروابط من اربعة الى سبعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312349/b4f1ed21/NFPA_2002part04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312367/617fa2a4/NFPA_2002part05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312360/ff1b3707/NFPA_2002part06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/94312357/4a52f167/NFPA_2002part07.html


----------



## السيد نور الدين (23 مارس 2009)

اخي جزاك الله عنا كل الخير واليك هذا الدعاء " اللهم علمنا ماينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا "


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 مارس 2009)

محمد أبوخطوة قال:


> أخي جزاك الله خيرا
> أنا عندي منه نسخة 2002 علي شكل برنامج أيضا
> من يريدها يطلبها يمكنني رفعها له.


 

النسخه موضوعه مسبقا من قبل نفس العضو صاحب الموضوع

اكود مكافحة الحريق nfpa 2002 كاملا ارجو ان يحوز رضاكم 
ابو البراء2007


----------



## ابو البراء2007 (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخ زيكو انا لم اقصد تكرار وضع الموضوع ولكنى لما بحثت عنه فى الملتقى لم اجده وقررت ان اقوم برفعة مرة اخرى
الرجاء الدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## م/هيثم صلاح (13 أبريل 2009)

Many thanks, we are waiting more from you


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يونيو 2009)

ابو البراء2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة كود مكافحة الحريق الا يريده احد لم اتلقى اى رد منكم ارجو الدعاء


اخي الكريم البرنامج فيه خطأ لأنه غير قادر على التحميل والسبب اكيد مو من عندي
ولكن لك جزيل الشكر وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed_alrokh (20 ديسمبر 2009)

:63:


محمد وليد مناصره قال:


> الاخ mhmdbly
> [اود ان اسالك يااخي العزيز اذا يوجد عندك معلومات عن انظمة تصميم الفوم(foam system
> لحماية خزانات الوقود *ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## mya1963 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شاكرين لك


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghost012 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yahiaouimalek (7 يناير 2011)

* *http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html* ارجو ارسال اكود مكافحة الحريق *[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html"][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html"]*[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html"]*[/URL]* **[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html"]nfpa 2002*[/URL]*[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html"] كاملا *[/URL][/URL][/URL]
*
 علي* *[email protected]*




 4shared لا يعمل نرجوا منكم رابط جديد ل *[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125625.html"]اكود مكافحة الحريق nfpa 2002 كاملا*[/URL]


----------



## amr fathy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الوصلة مش شغالة


----------

